# Rare high end Headunit - Ural Concert CDD



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Long time lurker, Letting you guys know My Ural Concert CDD is for sale.

RARE High End Headunit Ural Concert CDD | eBay


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

Anybody have experience with one of those? I've never heard of it?


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

I can answer any questions you may have it is pretty easy to use once you get used to the single knob function as it navigates like folders and subfolder in a directory structure.

I ran it in both 3-way and 4-way modes, main limitation in 4-way is the sub is at 60hz which was not a bad thing in my setup but some want more adjustments, 3-way it is as adjustable as any dsp out their and you can dial in pretty well with the 30 band EQ.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Ural was an electronics manufacturer from the former soviet union that made general electronics like guitars, amps, tv's, ect. I've heard that during the 90's they actually made some decent mobile gear since that was a relatively booming market.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Man, I remember when these came out. They were the shiznit for their time. There was a promotional video of the unit that had it flying around like an airplane. lol


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes when they came out their was nothing close to it as the P-99RS had yet to be released, and other than using outboard processing Like an H701 with alpine hu's (or the F#1 Status equipment).

Helix was going to release a version of it as well called the Helix Competition Conductor, and may have in Europe(never saw a US version though) as I think I remember seeing it on their website in 2007-08 but I have killed a few brain cells since then. Ural is still around in Russia as well " but the CDD is no longer made.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

@locotony, I've wanted one of these ever since I joined ECA 8 years ago. PM sent


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah i remember when these came out years back.

came in a brief case iirc.

very cool headunits. first of its kind i think. but with all these crazy DSP's out now - it went by the wayside. i think elemental designs is who imported all of the US ones.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's a very recent review from this month comparing the URAL to the MINIDSP and ALPINE H800:

Google Translate


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I had one many years ago very nice HU...



Sound
- 24-bit DAC, 24-bit ADC
- Line in + MIC-in (stereo)
- 6 independent, fully controllable line outs (7V) + a SUB-out
- 6 pre-amplified channels (max 4x45W + 2x35W)
- 6 independent channels for digital sound processing
- 6 independent high-precision delay channels
- A 3-band cross-over (12/24 dB/oct)
- 30-band Graphical Equalizer (an equivalent Parametric Equalizer is planned to be implemented as an option)
- Independent control of the stereo base for 3 pairs of stereo channels.
- An embedded generator of the test and measurement signals

CD
- Media: CD-DA, CD-ROM(-R,-RW); Also supports mixed CDs.
- Filesystems: Multisession ISO9660/Joliet, UDFS
- Compression formats: (AD)PCM, MP3, FLAC (OGG Vorbis support is planned). Supports WAV files containing (AD)PCM or MP3 data. Can play video (AVI, proprietary codec).
- CD-Text (for CD-DA), Tags (for compressed formats)
- Electronic antishock (~10sec for CD-DA, ~1.5Mb for compressed formats)

FM Radio
- Digital (hardware & software) radio signal processing
- FM (stereo), UKW (stereo)
- Frequency step is 10kHz (0.01MHz)
- Support for RDS, including time synchronization (Radiotext support is planned)
- Ability for "blindly" selecting a station (sound preview)
- Can repeat last 10 seconds of the radio translation without losing any information

User Interface
- Graphical VFD display
- Intuitive control by a single button (an encoder)
- Animated menu
- Multiple language support for fonts and encodings (UNICODE-16).
- Voice comments (currently it only can say what time it is, but they plan that it will comment menus as you navigate)
- Support for common remote control units (2 different RCUs are shipped with the device). It can read IR-codes from your remote and assign it to do any supported command.

Expansion interfaces
- An embedded adapter for the car ECU (K-line interface is currently suppported), car diagnostic software (trip computer, code scanner, etc.) The Diagnostic software is not yet implemented, they say they plan to finish it by the end of the year 2005. It will support KWP2000 protocol at first. More protocols may be added later if users request.
- High-speed proprietary MegaBUS interface (5MBit/sec):
* ATAPI BOX: An external device to support ATA-compatible devices (HDD, ATA CD/DVD). The ATAPI BOX development is in progress. It is not yet released.
* External sensors (not yet implemented)
* Link to a PC (not yet implemented)

Support & Software upgradability
- Firmware can easily be upgraded by the user. Just put the new version on the CD and insert it into CDD.
- User can upload animations (currently only video clips on CD are supported, not the animations).
- Developer's site on the net - URAL ConceRt CDD Project |

Service capabilities
- Can work as a trip computer/diagnostic device (not yet implemented)
- Non-volatile memory for all the settings
- Embedded real-time clock
- Calendar, alarm-clock, timer
- A notepad, voice recorder and games (these are not yet implemented)

Security
- Power saving timeouts
- Support for hands free function (not yet implemented)
- Driving parameters monitoring (speed, etc.; not yet implemented)
- Multi-level anti-theft system (includes password protection, which is also good for keeping strangers away from your sound settings).


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

It really is a fun HU to use, like I said a little dated on the screen and stuff. I'd still use it if it wouldn't look like total crap in the dash of my new Civic SI, At least in My RSX it blended in like a normal HU plus I think it deterred theft as thieves had no clue.

I'd like to see how its DSP compares with the stuff out now as those Russians were way ahead of their time.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Will one of these take a digital input?


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Not that I know of, although someone with more electronic ability than me may be able to mod it like the folk using the old Denons did.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

drufuss said:


> Anybody have experience with one of those? I've never heard of it?


Yes. The audio products for the German firm Ural are tier one in performance and construction; not cheap in Euro's or Dollars. Cutting edge audio performance is Ural's calling card. 

We have several late 1990's era professional Ural comp/limiters in a mobile truck.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

1998993C2S said:


> Yes. The audio products for the German firm Ural are tier one in performance and construction; not cheap in Euro's or Dollars. Cutting edge audio performance is Ural's calling card.
> 
> We have several late 1990's era professional Ural comp/limiters in a mobile truck.


I thought Ural was Russian?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

They are.
http://cdd.ru


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i remember these from back in the elemental designs days...Ben had a hard on for them.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

dallasneon said:


> I thought Ural was Russian?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Ooops. Yes its a Russian company. The ENG there was German.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> i remember these from back in the elemental designs days...Ben had a hard on for them.


Yup this one is from the elemental designs group buy, I believe they had 16-20 or so plus the one Ben had already. I know when ICIX was still up there was a sub forum for the Ural and their were a few other people in the US/Can that had imported them, but I am guessing maybe 40-50 total in North America.

Ben wasn't the only one all over the Ural, like I said above when it came out nothing could touch it in an in dash all in one unit and there were quite a few SQ guys wanting one but the 5-600 dollar price was too high, of course now the same people will drop 1000 on a P99.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Update added this to the ebay listing as well, I found the speaker level harness while cleaning my garage today (along with a comp sets I forgot I had) so you can use the internal amp to power items without modification. 

I used 2 channels to power my Seas 27TFFNC/G tweeters for a few month when I was missing an amp and it did an admirable job and they actually kept up with the Seas P18RNX/P midbasses with 100ish watts on them (8 ohm speakers on a [email protected] amp).


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

1 day left


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember wanting this. I think Req had one. I was jealous.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Just relisted after I got ebay to remove the new seller limit new link:

RARE High End Headunit Ural Concert CDD | eBay


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

dropped starting bid to 250, buy it now to 350.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Was the atapi box for a hard drive ever developed for this? I've had one of these NIB since the group buy years ago and have yet to install it... mainly since it would pain me to pull the 7909 I run currently. Laziness...


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> Was the atapi box for a hard drive ever developed for this? I've had one of these NIB since the group buy years ago and have yet to install it... mainly since it would pain me to pull the 7909 I run currently. Laziness...


It did come out but i don't know if anyone in the US ever grabbed one, when the Ural forum was up back when ICIX was active Gary (the Ural software guy IIRC) talked about them and they were like 200 bucks w/o a drive. Probably would be near impossible to find one now.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> It did come out but i don't know if anyone in the US ever grabbed one, when the Ural forum was up back when ICIX was active Gary (the Ural software guy IIRC) talked about them and they were like 200 bucks w/o a drive. Probably would be near impossible to find one now.


Any idea how it interfaced? I'm guessing something with the 8-pin DIN plug maybe. Back then I was just fine with disk based media, but as time goes by, I get tired of changing disks even if for better SQ.

I'd like to learn more about how to use this in the 4 way configuration... but the sub out being 1-2 summed kinda confuses me in the reading. It's a fixed 60hz LP, but if I use 1 and 2 for midbass with a bandpass as I figure it's capable... that bandwidth is above the 60hz threshold. Is the sub out tied to the 1-2 before or after the xover? It was quite ambiguous to me.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> Any idea how it interfaced? I'm guessing something with the 8-pin DIN plug maybe. Back then I was just fine with disk based media, but as time goes by, I get tired of changing disks even if for better SQ.
> 
> I'd like to learn more about how to use this in the 4 way configuration... but the sub out being 1-2 summed kinda confuses me in the reading. It's a fixed 60hz LP, but if I use 1 and 2 for midbass with a bandpass as I figure it's capable... that bandwidth is above the 60hz threshold. Is the sub out tied to the 1-2 before or after the xover? It was quite ambiguous to me.


yes the din plug was for the atapi box.

As far as the 4-way the derived sub channel works off ch 1 and 2 and sums from the LP side to 60 or 80 hz depending on if you have the xover set to 24 or 12 db slopes but to use the sub summed output ch 1 and 2 have to be set at either bandpass or LP as it has to have a LP frequency to work from to derive the output from. I always used it at 24 db as when I was using it at first I had a 19Ov.2 and latter had the 13Av.2 and neither is very good for anything over 60hz , plus my midbasses extended down to 50 if I needed them to. The rest is just conventional setup I used 3-4 as mid's and 5-6 for the tweeters.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> yes the din plug was for the atapi box.
> 
> As far as the 4-way the derived sub channel works off ch 1 and 2 and sums from the LP side to 60 or 80 hz depending on if you have the xover set to 24 or 12 db slopes but to use the sub summed output ch 1 and 2 have to be set at either bandpass or LP as it has to have a LP frequency to work from to derive the output from. I always used it at 24 db as when I was using it at first I had a 19Ov.2 and latter had the 13Av.2 and neither is very good for anything over 60hz , plus my midbasses extended down to 50 if I needed them to. The rest is just conventional setup I used 3-4 as mid's and 5-6 for the tweeters.


So, were your midbasses BP or did you have them LP'd only? If 1/2 were BP'd from 60-300hz for example, does that mean the sub out wouldn't be putting out anything, or am I still misunderstanding? This thing _can_ do true 4-way setups, right? So much I've forgotten about this thing, having never used it yet.

Also, I either forgot it could be 12 or 24db on the sub out, or never knew to begin with, as that news is a surprise.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> So, were your midbasses BP or did you have them LP'd only? If 1/2 were BP'd from 60-300hz for example, does that mean the sub out wouldn't be putting out anything, or am I still misunderstanding? This thing _can_ do true 4-way setups, right? So much I've forgotten about this thing, having never used it yet.
> 
> Also, I either forgot it could be 12 or 24db on the sub out, or never knew to begin with, as that news is a surprise.


you are misunderstanding, the sub out itself has no settings, as long as you have bandpass or lp selected it will derive a 60 or 80 hz sub out dependant on the LP slope. when you set up the xover types you chose either 2-way which does the conventional tweet (1-2), mid(3-4), sub setup(5-6), or 3-way which gives you tweet,mid, midbass, and derives a sub channel from the 1-2 outputs. You have to think of the HU as a DSP unit or computer versus a HU as it can manipulate the signal in the digital domain based on what it was programmed to do. One thing I do know is that is you set 1-2 to HP you get no sub channel.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> you are misunderstanding, the sub out itself has no settings, as long as you have bandpass or lp selected it will derive a 60 or 80 hz sub out dependant on the LP slope. when you set up the xover types you chose either 2-way which does the conventional tweet (1-2), mid(3-4), sub setup(5-6), or 3-way which gives you tweet,mid, midbass, and derives a sub channel from the 1-2 outputs. You have to think of the HU as a DSP unit or computer versus a HU as it can manipulate the signal in the digital domain based on what it was programmed to do. One thing I do know is that is you set 1-2 to HP you get no sub channel.


So, in order to achieve a '4-way'... the midbass can't have a HP on the low side? It can be LP'd at say 2-300, but has to run all the way down then? Hopefully I'm getting a better idea now.

Now, with regards to the time alignment capabilities, is the sub out independent or does it parallel whatever setting the 1-2 has? That could prove to be a decent problem depending on distances of midbasses vs subs in the car.

Sorry for the bombardment of Qs... just hadn't run across many that have used it much since the old forums for this are gone afaik.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> So, in order to achieve a '4-way'... the midbass can't have a HP on the low side? It can be LP'd at say 2-300, but has to run all the way down then? Hopefully I'm getting a better idea now.
> 
> Now, with regards to the time alignment capabilities, is the sub out independent or does it parallel whatever setting the 1-2 has? That could prove to be a decent problem depending on distances of midbasses vs subs in the car.
> 
> Sorry for the bombardment of Qs... just hadn't run across many that have used it much since the old forums for this are gone afaik.


You still are misunderstanding, if you are set to bandpass on 1-2 the LP is where the signal for the sub is derived from, HP portion of the bandpass is irrelevant. I had it set for 60-250ish for my midbasses. 

As for time alignment there is none for the sub in 4-way.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

re-list again buy it now for 300 plus shipping if someone here wants it I'll sell for 300 shipped as a non-ebay transaction.

RARE High End Headunit Ural Concert CDD | eBay


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> You still are misunderstanding, if you are set to bandpass on 1-2 the LP is where the signal for the sub is derived from, HP portion of the bandpass is irrelevant. I had it set for 60-250ish for my midbasses.
> 
> As for time alignment there is none for the sub in 4-way.


Ok, that helps a great deal. I wish I had been able to express what I was needing to know better, earlier.

So: 1-2 can be BP for midbass, 3-4 can be BP for midrange, 5-6 would be highs, and the sub out is just that, but isn't affected by the midbass HP on 1-2.... correct? Also, are the slopes of most outputs selectable between 12 and 24db?

My sincerest apologies for muddying up your sale thread.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

yes 12/24 is selectable on all bands except sub.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> yes 12/24 is selectable on all bands except sub.


Sub is always 24? At 60 and 80 both?

The manual I found is iffy on info really.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> Sub is always 24? At 60 and 80 both?
> 
> The manual I found is iffy on info really.


12 I think, a lot of things are dependent on the firmware version though as I believe the units that shipped in the ed buy were all on 3.4 or 3.5 and 3.10 is the last version.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> 12 I think, a lot of things are dependent on the firmware version though as I believe the units that shipped in the ed buy were all on 3.4 or 3.5 and 3.10 is the last version.


Are newer firmwares out there to be had, or were the earlier ones 'better' anyway? Similar to the original PS3 debacle.

Failed to notice before in your listing that you're in Jeff City... I'm up in KC.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> Are newer firmwares out there to be had, or were the earlier ones 'better' anyway? Similar to the original PS3 debacle.
> 
> Failed to notice before in your listing that you're in Jeff City... I'm up in KC.


no firmware issues that I am aware of, although 3.8 was replaced by 3.9 quickly.

Small world, although I was still down in Texas when I bought the Ural originally


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> no firmware issues that I am aware of, although 3.8 was replaced by 3.9 quickly.
> 
> Small world, although I was still down in Texas when I bought the Ural originally


So whatever firmware mine has currently will prob be fine, even if it's 3.4 or .5? I've never even powered the thing up once yet. 

Not sure I was even aware of firmware updates from back then. Followed the forums somewhat, but didn't have plans to use it right away so I figured they'd always be there later. Famous last words and all...


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

No you want it on the latest version in order to have all functionality as items like the voltage monitor and ability to listen and adjust the xover did not happen until the later revisions.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> No you want it on the latest version in order to have all functionality as items like the voltage monitor and ability to listen and adjust the xover did not happen until the later revisions.


Any idea where to find it these days by chance? Wasn't aware full capability wasn't there out of the gate.

Something like that won't affect its display languages I hope.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Languages were not affected more may have been added, 3.10 is available at cdd.ru others you would have to search for. 

Most major functionality is there, but each upgrade added things users asked for or fixed bugs,


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Did these come in black or silver or are the trim parts for both colors included?


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

They were silver or black, you had to order it one way or the other as the faceplate is one or the other color.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> Languages were not affected more may have been added, 3.10 is available at cdd.ru others you would have to search for.
> 
> Most major functionality is there, but each upgrade added things users asked for or fixed bugs,


Cool, got it. Thanks for the tip on that... so this is then burnt to a cd-r/w and installed that way right? Does it just know or do you have to tell it to look?


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

you burn it then it should automatically recognize it, if it does not you can go to the upgrade option in the main, also always put an MP3 on as well that way if it does not find the upgrade it finds the MP3 then you can try the force.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

locotony said:


> you burn it then it should automatically recognize it, if it does not you can go to the upgrade option in the main, also always put an MP3 on as well that way if it does not find the upgrade it finds the MP3 then you can try the force.


Thanks for the tip. I should just bust this thing out and do some bench testing to get a feel for it and see what state it's in currently on firmware and function. So relieved that I can use this in a true 4-way setup as I'd hoped.

In trying to find more info about this, I've found mention of malfunctions over time with this, as far as internal hardware issues and bad solder joints etc. Is this thing more reliable than I've read, esp if I never plan to use the internal amp?


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Thewiz666 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I should just bust this thing out and do some bench testing to get a feel for it and see what state it's in currently on firmware and function. So relieved that I can use this in a true 4-way setup as I'd hoped.
> 
> In trying to find more info about this, I've found mention of malfunctions over time with this, as far as internal hardware issues and bad solder joints etc. Is this thing more reliable than I've read, esp if I never plan to use the internal amp?


I never had an issue other than once in awhile the disk not wanting to come out enough to grab correctly and I attribute that the cheap cd's i was burning to as commercial disks never had issues. other than that it ran for 7 years without issues and I used the internal amp for a year or so on tweeters.


----------

